# Monsieur Manatane...



## WebOliver (16 Octobre 2003)

... enfin en DVD! Depuis le temps qu'on l'attendait.







Je me suis empressé de le commander...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Octobre 2003)

Très bien très bien certes .. pour ceux qui ont des lecteurs DVD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Par contre Olivier je t'en conjure : arrete de mettre des étoiles sur tout les sujets 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ca pique aux yeux, c'est inutile (ils ont tous des étoiles quasiment et du coup ca rend la chose inutile)? je vous renvoie à l'un des sujets de MarcMame à ce propos posté dans réception pour réagir la dessus.


----------



## JPTK (16 Octobre 2003)

Yes ! Trop bien, j'ai hâte de revoir ça également !


----------



## IceandFire (16 Octobre 2003)

OOOOUUUAAAAAAIIIISSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!
"SORT DU CORPS DE CE GROS HOMME DE TÉLÉVISION...."
"TIENS PAR EXEMPLE, NOTRE AMI DICK RIVIÈRE, LE FAUX ELVIS FRANçAIS...EH BIEN IL A DES SANTIAGOS..." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



CHOUETTE...VIVEMENT NOEL....


----------



## WebOliver (16 Octobre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> (...) Par contre Olivier je t'en conjure : arrete de mettre des étoiles sur tout les sujets
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fais une proposition à Benjamin de supprimer la fonction d'évaluation. Pour l'instant elle existe, elle est à disposition des membres, et en plus je la trouve utile, donc je l'utilise. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Et n'exagérons rien, je n'évalue pas tous mes sujets, hors de _Réagissez!_





_En vous remerciant, bonsoir._


----------



## IceandFire (16 Octobre 2003)

"JE SUIS COLÈRE.....JE SUIS COLÈRE PARCE QUE TRAHISON...!!!....."


----------



## WebOliver (16 Octobre 2003)

deuf a dit:
			
		

> "JE SUIS COLÈRE.....JE SUIS COLÈRE PARCE QUE TRAHISON...!!!....."



Viens dans le Spoutnik...


----------



## IceandFire (16 Octobre 2003)

"IL FAUT QUE TU LE FASSES VIVRE CE VILAIN CHAUSSON..."


----------



## macmarco (16 Octobre 2003)




----------



## Foguenne (16 Octobre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je me suis empressé de le commander...



Très bonne idée, je vais faire pareil.


----------



## bebert (16 Octobre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> ... enfin en DVD! Depuis le temps qu'on l'attendait.



Grand moment de télévision en effet.


----------



## Alex666 (16 Octobre 2003)

il ne faut JAMAIS au grand JAMAIS ...


----------



## KARL40 (16 Octobre 2003)

En vous remerciant , Bonsoir !


----------



## Fulvio (16 Octobre 2003)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> il ne faut JAMAIS au grand JAMAIS ...



_Vous passeriez pour un fieffé pourceau !_


----------



## WebOliver (16 Octobre 2003)

«Bon, toi Bensoussan, monte dans la caravane et baisse ton pantalon!» 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




«Je vous demande pardon... j'implore votre grande classe... pardon, Monsieur Manatane»...


----------



## IceandFire (17 Octobre 2003)

"Vous voyez, ça sent la noisette...et quand ça sent la noisette c'est que c'est pourri..."


----------



## Tyler (17 Octobre 2003)

Une gentille amie me disait :

"Jean-François,la vraie beauté,c'est celle qui vient du coeur ?"

"J'aaaaiii dit mon CUL OUI ! C'EST  LES GENS MOCHES QUI DISENT CA !"


Sacré Manatane.


----------



## ficelle (17 Octobre 2003)

COMMENT, JE DIS BIEN COMMENT, A PUT ON EN ARRIVER LÀ !!!


----------



## WebOliver (17 Octobre 2003)

*Un régal.*


----------



## kamkil (19 Octobre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Très bien très bien certes .. pour ceux qui ont des lecteurs DVD



C'est à dire tout le monde sauf Finn!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ca coute 45 euros en supermarché


----------



## WebOliver (20 Octobre 2003)

Ça y est, je viens de le recevoir... Faut que j'aille voir tout ça.


----------



## purestyle (21 Octobre 2003)

deuf a dit:
			
		

> "JE SUIS COLÈRE.....JE SUIS COLÈRE PARCE QUE TRAHISON...!!!....."



Absolument fantastique cette réplique !! On est en train de sampler ses plus belles phrases de son oeuvre, telle que "revient gamin, c'est un jeu..." etc...

du bonheur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




vivement cloclo


----------



## WebOliver (21 Octobre 2003)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> Absolument fantastique cette réplique !! On est en train de sampler ses plus belles phrases, telle que "revient gamin, c'est un jeu..." etc...
> 
> du bonheur



Ça c'était dans _C'est arrivé près de chez vous_.


----------



## KARL40 (21 Octobre 2003)

C'était pas plutôt " _reviens gamin, c'est pour rire_" ...

Je sais je chipote


----------



## Philito (21 Octobre 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> C'était pas plutôt " _reviens gamin, c'est pour rire_" ...
> 
> Je sais je chipote



oui mais parfois c'est bien de chipoter....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ça change quand même pas mal la réplique entre:

- reviens gamin, c'est pour rire

et 

- reviens gamin c'est un jeu 









Si vous dites la première à n'importe qui, la majorité reconnaitra le film.... dans l'autre cas, on est déjà moins sûr....


----------



## WebOliver (21 Octobre 2003)

Un épisode par semaine de Manatane sur Canal ça passait bien, mais là, quand on se fait trois ou quatre sketches à la suite on se dit: «Ce M. Manatane est vraiment abject!» Et comme le dit Benoît Poelvoorde, ils ont essayé de réunir tout ce que l'être humain a de pire en lui dans un seul personnage... et bien c'est tout à fait réussi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Un régal.


----------

